# My Alpha Legion



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Have been on Heresey for about 3 months and thought it was about time to start a project log of one of the armies that i'm currently working on.

I will be adding to my Alpha Legion each month as part of the painting challenge for 2011

I have armies in varying degrees of completeness for all of the main chaos legions, but the Alphas were the last one that i started 

The models are a mix of traitor and loyalist marine bits, with each model having alpha legion shoulder pad

The photo is of what i have got done up until the start of the challenge, so there will be another group to be added hopefully by the end of the weekend

Will be signing up for a photo hosting account later today so i can get some more and better pictures done


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

A decent sized force so far. It is hard to see the details in the photo so I will hold off critique until we get some individual model shots. Love the Alpha Legion so I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Just added a quick photo of 5 that i brought in from my games room

Will eventually get the hang of lighting of pictures

Models aren't painted great, but the scheme i use is quick enough for me to get a unit done in a day or so, and with a 20year backlog of minis i wont be spending vast amounts of time on them. Will be sorting out the highlighting when i finish my new ones for this months challenge

Hopefully if i finish work early enough tonight i should be getting ome more photos done


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the blue robes and from the angles it looks like your metal bits are nice. I would love to see a little highlightin and shading on the greens of the shoulder pads and helmets. Keep up the good work!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great- Loving the cloaks and metal.
The green would benefit from a highlight though. :grin:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

3am finish at work so not too late so have brought in the predator for a quick photo












will be working on my army challenge minis when i get up for a few hours, more work on the green bits. 
almost completed the original 12 i planned to do, plus an additional 8 i built when my last pads order arrived


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Mortigar said:


> 3am finish at work so not too late so have brought in the predator for a quick photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, awesome to finally see some Alpha Legion-armies! Second, that Predator is just plainly beautiful. + rep for that. k:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

I will be away for most of the weekend so to ensure that I got my Januarys challenge minis done i decided to stay up after work to get them done










I haven't glued any weapons on them other than pistols and swords as I want to be able to change the armaments around.

If i get chance then I will do some more work to the 8 extra marines i have been working on over the past month, I was aiming for 20 but opted for only 12 for the challenge


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That pred is fantastic! That squad is looking pretty sweet as well! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A bit more highlighting on the green. Overall paint looks neat but you might wanna try washing the metals in blacks.

Looking forward to seeing more of your work! Love the Alpha Legion.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

No updates for a while as i had lost my camera cable for uploading photos

This months army painting challenge squad


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Your army is looking good so far, and that predator is a nice centrepiece. Hope you manage to keep p with the painting challenge  

Rev


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats quite a force you have there. Like the robed marines for alpha legion too. Really looks the part. What other units do you have planned? Maybe some cultists using the lesser demons rules? So far you seem to be sticking to the covert sneaky non chaos worshiping side of the fluff rather than the totally demonic csm alternative. As a result you have nailed them. Impressive


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments and rep so far, i'm slowly going through the ones already done doing some highlights to the green areas

The army originally started out as being just 1 unit to be added into my vraksian renegades so not really thought about force organisation up until now, ive just added bits and bobs from what i have in bits tubs and only bought the forgeworld doors and the gw alpha pads

The latest batch of minis are built from 5 dark angels veteran upgrade sprues, 5 for this months chal;lenge and another 20 being built, so there should be a total of 30 robed minis when they are all done

I am now thinking of adding in some fast attack and heavy support, just trying to keep with the non spiky theme that i have gone for

fast attack will be some bikers with a mix of robed and unrobed marines and possibly some raptors made from mk4 forgeworld torsos legs and helmets, and csm arms and pads with some old metal jump packs that i have found (will get a photo up of raptor when i get one built later today/tommorow for comments)

heavy support i am thinking of possibly a land raider and maybe another predator, but i would also like to build some havocs but not sure what mix of loyalist bits to add to them (possibly csm with dev weapons and packs?)

Cultists as summoned daemons will definately be added, already have most of my renegades finished so don't need to do anything to them


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

i was thinking of a squad of 5 with the champion with top-knot head


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool... where did the backpack come from?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

the backpack is an old rogue trader era space marine jump pack, i got 5 of them when i bought a load of the old chaos renegades from ebay last year


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

This months army painting challenge










Brings the infantry count up to 57, with another 13 basecoated to be hopefully finished this month

I've decided that I shall also do be doing a log of random 40k chaos stuff and possibly a log of when i get back to work on my terrain boards


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been building gaming tables in the loft for the last week so not really much been done to these recently other than a few tank hatches. 

However on Thursday I had a trip over to Warhammer World and picked up a Alpha Legion Dread. Its now cleaned up and based and i shall be doing this as my painting challenge unit for march.

As I'm getting slightly bored of painting these and dont want to have to go back to them every month i am looking to get everything built in the next couple of weeks so that i can finish this army off and move onto another legion, so lots of building painting and updates coming soon


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow great! Crisp painting style, +rep!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look very good. Particularly like how you did the robes.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

No photos of the dred as yet as im waiting on an order of magnets, however i have plenty to keep me busy for the next few days


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Great work you are doing there, and yes nice job on the robes. Look forward to pics of the entire lot done. Keep up the good work!:grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work there, love the Alpha Legion, will be following this for sure :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Spent a few hours on the infantry after work this morning, managed to get the green bits basecoated and inked and started some of the silver areas

Tommorow night off so should get a lot more done to these











And a couple of photos of the vindicator now that i have got the searchlight and havoc done


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, love it .


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice vindi


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice lookin base coats man. I'm not sure if you used the flash or not, but the details are not showing too well.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Never been the biggest fan of the Alpha Legion, but I really like what you're doing with them, sir. You're models look really good together.

I would say, as others have mentioned, is that the green needs some more highlighting - add some white to the base colour for a "cold" highlight, or some yellow for a "warm" one. My personal vote would be for colder highlights on these evil traitorous bastards! :biggrin:

I'd also, conversely, recommend toning down the highlighting on the robes / armour, with a colour slightly closer to the base coat. They look just a little bit too sharp to my eyes...

Other than that, keep up the great work, sir. Have some rep!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

still a few bits to go through on the blob of infantry, will hopefully get them done by end of this weekend

magnets have finally turned up so can start work on the dread


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Mortigar said:


> still a few bits to go through on the blob of infantry, will hopefully get them done by end of this weekend
> 
> magnets have finally turned up so can start work on the dread


Hey dude, where did you get that Dreadnaught from? Its not metal, and still it looks Chaotic. :O


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

From here bro:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/DREADNOUGHTS?filter_reset=1

FW aint deadly expensive atm thanks to Swedish bananarepublic currency - £ sterling values, so take a look at least :grin:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

MaidenManiac said:


> From here bro:
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/DREADNOUGHTS?filter_reset=1
> 
> FW aint deadly expensive atm thanks to Swedish bananarepublic currency - £ sterling values, so take a look at least :grin:


Oh a Swede member here? Awesome.  I will check it out. My biggest problem is right now space. I need to sell off some old Fantasy and LotR figures. But I will definitely have a look.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't often see Alpha legion armies, which is a shame because it's a very unique scheme for CSM.

Units so far are looking good, i really like the use of robes as well as the clean but still chaos style you have going on with your tanks.

The forgeworld dreads always look amazing and i'll look forward to seeing that painted up :victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Oh a Swede member here? Awesome.


There are a bunch of us here yea, but were in clear minority


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> There are a bunch of us here yea, but were in clear minority


Thank fuck...

Looking really nice here. Robes are quality, Mortigar, really nice rich blue.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Thank fuck...


I love you too Vaz:laugh:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Bit of an update on this weeks work on these










takes it up to 74 infantry

not a lot done to the dread so far, but some pictures of what i have built for starting next week

raptor squad









and picked this up from warhammer world at black library open day
was thinking of using him as Chaos Lord









also got a pre heresy weapons set, so will be starting to build what i will be using as havocs


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm really digging the combination of MK5 armor styles with a terminator suit. Though I think there's something a little off in the helmet's symmetry.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

That model will make a good lord. Look forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, these are really amazing :victory:.

Looking forward to seeing that Dread painted.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Its been a long time since last update, larp events, work messing up my shift patterns and too much decorating have got in the way of getting much painting done.
March painting challenge didnt get started, but i managed to get 2 lots done in April.



















squad of 3 bikers coming soon, bikes built, just waiting for some bits for the riders


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, excellent work. I like the rodes, the fact that you're doing Alpha Legion, and, well, all of the FW bitz you've incorporated. I can't help but think those raptors would be better in game terms if they had a pair of meltaguns or something, but...

Excellent work.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like the way you are modeling and painting them up. I always like to think of Alpha legion as a sleeper cell awaiting the right moment to return to the Imperium. SO I like that you haven't included any mutations.

Doc


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. Look forward to seeing the bikers.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and rep

The raptors will have to wait for another forgeworld order before having some melta troopers, was just a case of using up some more of my bitsbox, but there will definately be some soon.

It has been quite a struggle at times to make sure only certain heads were used, but i do now have a large amount of horned helmets for when i start on word Bearers project

1st game with this army on friday, and hopefully will have the bikers done for then. I should get an idea from that of what models i need to be looking at building to try and make a decent list


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Managed to get most of the bikes and bikers done at work, so have got these finished today in time for game tommorow


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look very good.
If you don't mind me asking, how do you manage to paint at work ?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Look very good.
> If you don't mind me asking, how do you manage to paint at work ?


I have my own office, and pretty much left to get on with whatever i want until i'm needed to do some work

At work now typing this reply


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh, right on Mortigar! What do you do that affords so much down time?

I had a friend who worked for an ISP doing support on the night shift. So from like 6pm to 4am or something he was at work, and just played WoW. 

the bikers are lookin' good. I think they would be more satisfying if there was more variation in the scheme. For instance, painting up more of the metal bike trim, the studs and detail work, and painting their robes a color that contrasts more with the marine and bike armor.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> For instance, painting up more of the metal bike trim, the studs and detail work, and painting their robes a color that contrasts more with the marine and bike armor.
> r


Have to agree here, with the robes covering the helmets and the chest armour the blue is quite overpowering, and the marine is getting lost in there somewhere.

Great work on the dread though, I love the colours on the head :victory:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

been a while since last update, forgot to upload photo of Tyberos and spent a couple of months challenges doing some noise marines and zerkers and only thought to update with this months effort of a mk1 rhino i got from games day

i really should start another log of general 40k chaos stuff as i only seem to post painting challenge stuff and am finishing roughly a squad a week of various bits and pieces

so 1stly the rhino, will be the last transport for these until i get round to one of the new old land raiders










and finally Tyberos which i was going to be using as a Lord










Main body of a contemptor near enough done, just need to work on the weapons then will get pics of that uploaded


----------

